# Volunteers needed for parenting study-help mom finish her PhD



## kspeck (Apr 28, 2011)

My name is Kim Speck and I am an Active Duty Army Officer and a PhD student studying Clinical Psychology at the Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences in Bethesda, MD. I am currently working on my dissertation titled "Parenting styles of military and civilian families: The impact of deployment, mood, and marital satisfaction." I am going to examine how military and civilian families parent and to what extent deployment, anxiety, depression, and marital satisfaction are related to parenting style in military families. I am collecting data via an online survey (which takes 20-30 minutes). If you are a parent (military or civilian) of a 12-18 year old and are interested in participating in this research study, please go to https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/7NL7MDQ. If you have any questions please contact Kimberly Speck at [email protected].


----------

